# www.LoGear.com



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



*LoGear.com* - Homie and Diecast Empire


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Yo LoGear! thanx for sponsoring this forum!!


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

thank god they updated the site!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 4 2003, 05:46 PM
> *Yo LoGear! thanx for sponsoring this forum!! *


 Yeah! Thankx!


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jun 4 2003, 12:07 AM
> *Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey LoGear,
Are you thinking about coming to the Nationals and market your gear there? Lots of publicity that can really be a positive enfluence for your retail business.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jun 4 2003, 12:07 AM
> *Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats the Lowrider Nationals August 3, 2003 in Bakersfield, CA
more info at www.lowrider.net
If you need flyers let us know.
Your from SLC, Thats where the yellow 62 wagon comes from.
Do you know them? And do they have a shop?


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

thanx for sponsoring!


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

yea thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

What up?? This is Mike from LoGear.com and just wanted to swang by and say whut up to the Homies! Precciate everyone checking us out and we are at about 55 shows a year so we will see you around. As far as the Nationals, I would love to go, but I am booked up for the year....get up with me next year early and hopefully we will make it out there.

We are from NC, but we will make the flight, or hell maybe even the drive. If you are wondering who the hell is LoGear.com....I am a lowriding fool, not just somebody trying to hustle money out of your pocket. I know the pic is big, but this is one of my Caddy's!

Late


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

Ill be buying some stuff from u guys.
if only you'd come to tampa.......................................


----------



## pedal scrapin (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey Thanks for sponsoring this forum, what would we do with out you guys? Ill buy some stuff from you guys soon too, if only i can rake up a few bucks :uh: o well thanks again

later


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

I might buy something,never know


----------



## LayLow (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66pontiac_@Aug 17 2003, 07:49 PM
> *I might buy something,never know*


 i hope for there sake not :uh:


----------



## WgRyDaZ (Nov 9, 2002)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayLow+Aug 20 2003, 02:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LayLow @ Aug 20 2003, 02:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--66pontiac_@Aug 17 2003, 07:49 PM
> *I might buy something,never know*


i hope for there sake not :uh:[/b][/quote]
shut up :uh:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

i know its late but, woohoo we got a sponsor


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

update your site...or have they just not got the new diecast yet?


----------

